# Morafkai Desert Tortoise and Agassiz Desert Tortoise..add'l detailed information



## ascott (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay so 68Merc had a fantastic link on this new designation for the Morafkai Desert Tortoise. Which prompted me to want to see what they look like, in relation to Agassiz.

The link is:

http://www.pensoft.net/journals/zookeys/article/1353/the-dazed-and-confused-identity-of-agassiz

AWESOME!
 .....


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 30, 2011)

Very, very cool!! Thanks for posting that, I will go back and read it later, getting kinda late!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, boy. The "splitters" are at it again.


----------

